# Rust in new LCR barrel



## Chris58 (May 6, 2009)

Hi, I got a new Ruger LCR for Christmas and I have not had a chance to shoot it yet. Today I happened to look down the barrel (unloaded and cylinder open) and I noticed that there is some light rust along the rifling on the inside of the barrel. This has me a little concerned. I put a bore brush and Eezox through it several times and was able to get most of it out. Is this something to worry about? Or will shooting it for the first time remove the rest? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I'd get it all out. Then give it a heavy coat of oil. 

Run a couple patches through it before going to the range to leave a very light coat before shooting it.


----------

